# How does this Buck Lease agreement look?



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm leasing a buck tomorrow and the ppl don't have a lease. How does this look to you guys. I write horse agreements, so I don't know what is proper in goats. :wink: 

Buck Lease Agreement
XXXXXXXXX of XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX to lease the Sannen Buck, known as_________________________________ to XXXXXXXXX of XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX for her two does, Coco (LaMancha) and Nilla (Sannen/LaMancha). The buck fee per doe will be $______________. XXXXX will pick up the said buck on November 11, 2010 and return him no later than ___________________________.
XXXXXX will provide the buck with adequate pasture with a run-in shed, feed, fresh hay and water. Furthermore, the farm and animals have been free of disease for the previous 12 months and are currently in good health.
In the case that the said buck becomes ill or injuried, XXXXXXX will immediately contact XXXXXXX. If veterinary care is needed, Dr. XXXXX or Dr. XXXXXXX of XXXXXXXX will be contacted for treatment.
XXXXXX reserves the right to visit the buck at anytime.


Places to sign.......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good to me! You covered it well.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You might want to mention any testing that has been done, like CAE, for example. And I assume you have examined everyone closely for any odd lumps. This would include the herd the buck is in, as well as the buck. I wouldn't bring a buck on my property or lease one out to anyone whose herd had not tested CAE negative. And I wouldn't expect someone to lease a buck to me without that. 

The blood test for CL is notoriously inaccurate in both directions, although I gather some people might be requiring that. Personally I think it is just misleading.

If no testing has been done for CAE you are all taking your chances, but sometimes that works. The first goats I got had none of them been tested until after I had them. I was lucky. 

Other than those considerations, I think it looks all right. Simple is better.

Jan


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I was hoping to keep it short and sweet, yet cover everyone's hiney. The herd is CAE neg. so we're safe there.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You didn't cover death in there.... as horrible as it is... I wouldn't lease out a buck without putting a price Value on him in case of accidental death or negligence.  Otherwise it looks good.


----------

